# Weirdo (20 March 2005) "Art"



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

More of these Emulated Puppet}eer.
If you don't mind.

I find this one interesting as well.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

In inkblot test? Here's one with angel wings.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

This is wild, I love it.
we need more of this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Order taken.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Order taken.


HAHA, No, these are really good, I love this sort of thing.
It would be great to see more of it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I wondered whether you meant the one with the lady or the "inkblot" one Darren posted.  I think more of the both personally.  The female form is such a beautiful work of nature, something seemingly commented on by the digital artistry, and this picture is just liberating because she looks so free in her bikini.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I like them all, but the one I find most interesting is the middle one. Angel wings is good, and I agree, the female form is beautiful in all its forms.
It's just a bit in your face for mine. Don't get me wrong, that can be a good thing in the right context.
I like a bit of mystery, like your poetry, it makes me wonder what your unconscious is trying to tell us.
With angel wings I am distracted by the women's butt in my face.
After all, I am a full blooded male.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hahaha. Well it's part of a woman's form....hahaha. It's an honest picture, and as a woman I am glad to see feminity represented in this way. Just one question...the camoflage thong?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

This is in response to your post before you changed it.

I don't mind tattoo's on women, or nose rings etc.
If a person wants to accentuate their individuality then I am not going to judge them for it.
I am not insinuating that you are judgemental, but some people are very judgmental of a person with a tattoo, they immediately pidgin hole them.
In fact a friend of mine was refused a job because he had a tattoo.
Oh well, their loss.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Miss_Starling said:


> Just one question...the camoflage thong?


Its great irony isn't it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Black Box, 
Yeah, the reason I removed it was because I didn't want to offend anyone who has a tattoo or nose-ring, like many people do. If anything I just think those additions were not needed in this picture because the sea breeze, curves and digital artistry do it more for me. I have at times considered getting things done so my comments would make me a hypocrit, _and_ I know women who wear tattoos very well...so actually I was being very unreasonably straight. If a woman wishes to express her strength with body art, that's fine...but it will never beat the real thing I don't think.
All unasked for opinions.
Also I thought the military theme was funny on other levels...for instance is she inviting aggression? I'm not being serious but it's a funny thought anyway.
Rozanne


----------

